# Help! Do I need BoSe?



## lovespud (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to goats (7 months in). I keep reading about BoSe but I don't know how necessary it is in my area. I live in Northcentral Pa. My goats eat good mixed hay (I know it's good because I have a finicky mare), Blue Seal Caprine Challenger (small amounts) mixed with alfalfa pellets, BOSS, and Calf Manna. They also have freechoice goat minerals, salt block, baking soda and of course clean water. Do I need the BoSe? We are breeding our doe this weekend! I am way too excited about it!!! BTW, our goats are very healthy, happy and have abundant energy, so they don't SEEM to need anything more. I just don't want that to change because I left something out of their diet. Thanks for this forum - I have learned SOOOOO much!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I cant say for sure if you are in a dificient area or not. 

I have gone years without using any kind of selenium supplement until a couple years ago when I had some very weak kids born.

I had changed from a goat feed to a horse feed - not sure if that had anything to do with it but I had also changed my minerals. 

If you have a good loose mineral around then I wouldnt think they will need a Bo-Se shot. 

My favorite Loose mineral is Top Choice by Southern States, Purina goat minerals are also good. I hear Golden Blend are good as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like.. they are getting what they need ...through your feeding program..... It doesn't seem ...as if ...they need anything more.... Great job... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## lovespud (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you for the reassurance!  I think my minerals are Purina. BTW my doe is a Nigerian Dwarf. Hopefully we will have a successful breeding on Sunday. :lovey:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There are maps around that show low selenium areas& most of US is deficient. Though my girls get high quality loose minerals they still get their BoSe right before breeding & once again shortly before kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> There are maps around that show low selenium areas& most of US is deficient. Though my girls get high quality loose minerals they still get their BoSe right before breeding & once again shortly before kidding.


 Be very careful giving Bo-se...to much ..can cause selenium toxicity.... if your goats get to much ...it can be just as bad... if not worse....

The map for me is variable ...so... I feed the loose salt and minerals ...feed them good food..... 
I have had very minimal problems ... every once in a great while ...I get one week legged baby... that I have to shoot up.. with Bo-se..... so be very careful....that's why ...I don't give my does...or bucks .. Bo-se shots at all ...only the babies at birth ... when needed.....

If your goats ....start getting deficient... for any reason.... then Bo-se... should be given.....

IMO.....If your goats ...are doing well ...with the feeding program you are using ....you are feeding them ...right.... and I feel that is isn't needed ... So use your best judgment... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Toth & verygood point. They get the bare minimum dose when we use it.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I use selenium gel on my preggo does around 2 weeks before they give birth. I keep it on hand to give to kids if they are weak after birth but I can't remember ever needing to use it. The gel is less potent than the injection so the risk of o.d. is lower...you can also get the gel without a prescription which is nice. It only costs between $9 and $12 for 16 doses (1 tube) depending on the brand and where you get it from so it is an inexpensive thing to keep on hand just incase there is an emergency. 

I read somewhere that if the soil is sandy in your area, it is probably selenium deficient. I don't have any proof of this but I am inclined to believe it because the areas that are the most deficient on the maps tend to be coastal areas.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, we are in a selenium deficient area....I'm in the bottom of Armstrong county...you are giving the same grain as I give, as well as the alfalfa pellets. The mineral I use now for my does is Manna Pro goat mineral...my bucks get Golden Blend.
I have not had to give BoSe in the 7 years that I've had kids born here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Toth & verygood point


 Your welcome.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I keep Bo-Se on hand just in case. Last year I had a Cashmere baby with very weak hind-end, her back leg on the left was very weak. I gave her a shot and within a couple of days she was normal. So, even though I feed a high quality alfalfa/grass hay and grain with free choice minerals, you may still need to have some "just in case". But, don't be freaked out about it...that is one kid in...30(?). :shrug:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I use BoSe on everyone, they all get boosters and im in NE Ohio and my area is defficient. I can't speak for all animals of course, but it is a necessity in my barn, it gives them great feet and all of my kids are extremely strong, I dose about 1-1 1/2 months before kidding without a bit of trouble.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

If you feed BOSS you will not have a problem if it is mixed in your feed but like posted too much is not good. Here is the mix I use. If you look you will see the amount you need for an amount of this much feed.


500lbs Chipped corn 
350lbs Oat Pellets 
150lbs Soybean MEAL (Great for protein) 
100lbs Wet Molasses 
8lbs Salt (Double in the summer 16lbs) 
17lbs Calcium 
35lbs BOSS (Black Oil Sunflower Seeds) -- Needed in ALL goat feed for selenium. You will never see Floppy kid syndrome with this in your feed.
Other reasons Boss is good, 

The BOSS is good for many things..
1. The roughage they get off the shells
2. The oils they get from them are good for the hair coats
3. The proteins they get out of the entire seed/shell
4. The Natural Selenium that they contain
5. The added assistance of being a part of the natural worming process. (doesn't mean that they won't get worms, because they will, but research shows that they are good to help prevent worms).
6. Added weight when weight is needed.

50lbs Soybean Hulls (Great for Fiber)
35lbs Goat Mineral (Which has the Copper needed in Goats)
4lbs ammonium chloride (Very Important for farms with boys, this will keep from having the stones and urinary problems that can come with any feed) If you do not use this I would recommend Fast Track. Either one will work but I would choose one of the two.
Vitamins A,D, and E (Very Important...)

One thing to remember about SoBe is it is critical that you follow your veterinarian's directions on the usage of this product, also ask and follow supplemental loose minerals containing selenium. If you look in Goat Medicine, by Dr. Mary Smith, there is a map of the US where selenium is deficient. It will be found on page 541. I highly suggest seeking a vet in your area for info and tests or having a collage test your soil for you if you are this worried about the selenium. And NEVER use MuSe for this. This is a horse medication and should NOT be used on goats EVER!


----------



## lovespud (Nov 3, 2009)

VERY Helpful! Thank you all so much!


----------

